# dressing for winter and rain in Bay Area



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

In the past, I pretty much didn't ride during winter. This year, I rode more than in the past and enjoy being fit. 

I am thinking of buying thermal tights without chamois such as this.

What other articles of clothing will I need for winter riding? For rainy day? I would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.

By the way, is it safe to ride up Route 9 in winter?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer to use padless bib tights (over padded shorts), such as this.

I haven't tried the Amfibs - they look good, but may be too warm for most bay area days.

Full fingered gloves are essential on cold days (but I haven't found anything I can recommend.

On top, some combination of base layer, warm jersey, vest, arm warmers, and jacket; plus something under (or on) your helmet to reduce heat loss from the head.

On the feet, wool socks and possibly toe or shoe covers.

If it rains (and I try to avoid going out when that is strongly predicted) you're going to get wet, despite what "breathable" gear you're using. I don't mind getting wet (I'm going to sweat anyway), but I hate the cold.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

In the off season, I like to have a lot of different clothing options available to me so that I can choose based on the day's weather. I like to ride on the cold, sunny days in winter. There are usually plenty of them and they come in blocks, so I make rides while the sun shines. The rides usually start off cold and then I warm up, so I like to have arm and knee/leg warmers that I can strip off. A good base layer under the jersey is necessary (I like Craft), and also under the helmet. For me keeping the extremities warm (i.e. hands and feet) is the key to feeling comfortable so good gloves and socks. I have a larger pair of cycling shoes for the winter so that I can wear thicker socks. A windblocking layer for the chest is a good idea. I also put on booties if needed. I do have tights but usually I prefer shorts plus leg warmers so that I can strip down later. My thickest layers (tights and a jersey) tend not to get used very much because if it is that cold, I'll find something else to do.

Also if it is raining and cold, I simply choose to not go out. If it is raining and on the warmer side, I might go out on the rain bike. I have worn an old gore-tex shell coat on occasion and that works for a while. I typically sacrifice my legs as they are going to get wet whatever I do because I don't have mudguards/fenders. This places a limit on how much riding I can do, because eventually the wet and the wind will get down into your bones and the suffering becomes too much. I hate being over-dressed though, and I'd rather not ride than be wearing head-to-foot rain-gear.

The most miserable conditions I've endured were hail about 2/3'rds of the way up Mt Hamilton in January, and wet rides watching the Tour Of California this year.

I wouldn't ride Highway 9 in heavy rain, nor if it was actively snowing at the top! Otherwise winter cold and light rain wouldn't worry me all that much. But in general there are better quieter roads for hill climbs. Of course descending in the wet is a challenge - good brake pads, good tires and an excess of caution are mandatory.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Winter is a good time to ride the inland rides that are too hot to do in the summer, for example, Mines Road, Highway 25 south of Hollister, Sierra foothills, Clear/Berryessa Lakes, Central Valley, Death Valley, etc.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

light_monkey said:


> In the past, I pretty much didn't ride during winter. This year, I rode more than in the past and enjoy being fit.
> 
> I am thinking of buying thermal tights without chamois such as this.
> 
> ...


Note sure if they have your size, but you might want to look at a pair of these unless you NEED the 'water-resistance' (which fenders should do for you anyway)...

http://www.probikekit.com/advsearch.php?x=0&y=0&AQUERY=windtex


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

light_monkey said:


> By the way, is it safe to ride up Route 9 in winter?


Be careful if it's cold out. Coming down 9, crossing the bridge, actually hit a patch of ice. Rear wheel went out instantly. Luckily it caught again and I didn't go down. Scared the bleep out of me.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't like full length tights bunching up, so I stick with bib shorts only unless it is REALLY cold (I've never found it that cold in Norcal) and just go with double layer on the knees - knee warmer + leg warmer. Embrocation on the knees also helps. Wool socks, shoe covers, good gloves, skull cap - gotta take care of the extremities. Make sure you strip down a bit on the climbs so you stay drier and then bundle up for descents. A tall collar on your base layer and jacket protects the neck and helps a lot. Craft makes awesome base layers and some nice accessories as well. Helmet covers are also a great non-bulky way to add warmth. For skinny guys like me every additional layer matters a lot so I try to find stuff that does not make my movement feel restricted. A helmet cover you won't even notice. 

Fenders are key for the rain, they help a lot. Also, a good chamois cream is really important on rainy days, I like DZ Nuts & Beljum Budder.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

light_monkey said:


> In the past, I pretty much didn't ride during winter. This year, I rode more than in the past and enjoy being fit.
> 
> I am thinking of buying thermal tights without chamois such as this.
> 
> ...


I go with full leg warmers and double arm warmers (or arm warmers under a long-sleeved jersey) if it's "really cold" (for here), and I got a pair of winter Northwaves a couple of years ago that help quite a bit, especially when it's wet. For gloves, I've been happy with the Assos early winter and the Craft Siberia when it's "really cold" (and when it's wet, I usually switch gloves mid-ride if I'm out more than a couple of hours). If the rain's really coming down, I'll wear a rain jacket (an Assos Climajet) early in the ride, but usually when it's raining here it's not really cold, so I often find that I'm too warm if I'm riding moderately hard, and I end up pulling off the jacket. Fenders are a must for me when it's wet, as are brimmed hats (again, because it's not usually really cold when it's raining, I favor the brimmed cap to the Craft cap I wear when it's actually cold).

There can be ice around here when it's cold, especially on upper 9 or Page Mill, so be careful.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi light_monkey:

Bottom:
--Knickers or Tights ( I have various weight and windproofing depending on temp)
--Shoe or toe cover (as condition dictates)

Top:
--Baselayer
--Light or medium weight jersey
--Windproof lightweight jacket 

Other:
--Ear muffs or full face mask (the kind that would get you shot in a 7-11 store)
--Long finger gloves 

It's fairly safe to ride Highway 9 in the winter but I would do so in full daylight and avoid the high traffic times. It gets dark very early. It's not the place to be in darkness as drivers may have difficulty seeing you, even with lights and reflective gear. Careful, if there's moisture on the road as it can be quite slippery, if not icy.

CHL


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a quick note about riding in the winter--riding UP any road is not going to be much of a problem, but coming down is a whole new ball game. Freezing hands and slick roads make for bad braking...

My solution is to just keep going uphill all the time!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

A dedicated rain bike, either a cross or touring bike, with full fenders. Otherwise you're faking comfort.
Sidetrak neoprene booties, only get booties with full velcro on rear.
Normal cycling shorts with pull-over exercise pants.
Thick hking socks with toes cut out under your normal leg warmers are a great second leg warmer and don't look dorky under your black leg warmers.
Craft under shirt.
Windbreakers with removable sleeves.
Full fingered WARM gloves. Take em off it it gets warm.
Bell Citi helmet with helmet cover and visor if you know it's going to rain.
clip-on seatpost trunk rack with stuff sack and netting to carry discarded clothes.

We train all year. We all have rain bikes and use a clip on trunk rack for discarding clothes in the stuff sack/net combo.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I tried the heavy duty cycling gloves and didn't likem. They were too tight and stiff for me, and didn't really keep my hands warm. I go with regular gloves, goretex, lined, waterproof.


----------

